# Lucky escape for TT owners?



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Charlotte Church -- now 17 and about to take driving lessons -- told Radio One DJ Chris Moyles her top car would be a "lush" Audi TT.

But she added: "The insurance is too much so I'm getting a Peugeot."

Thank Pie Jesu for that


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

LoL ;D ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

can't wait for the Charlotte Church interview in the "Celebrity TT" column of AbsoluTTe... any volunteers to interview..


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

> can't wait for the Charlotte Church interview in the "Celebrity TT" column of AbsoluTTe... any volunteers to interview..


Never mind her -- somebody's got to do Ant McPartlin 

I'll stitch 'em up


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Aren't there any fit celebs with TT's..?

what does Darius drive.. (lol - Lisa has bagsied that interview!! ;D)


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

There must be a load of footie players who own one.

Golfer Simon Dyson? EastEnder Jack Ryder? Or David Sneddon from Fame Academy. Is he fit? Radio DJ Sara Cox?

Ahhh ... Craig David's got one. Queue here, ladies ... 

Mark


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> Charlotte Church -- now 17 and about to take driving lessons -- told Radio One DJ Chris Moyles her top car would be a "lush" Audi TT.
> 
> But she added: "The insurance is too much so I'm getting a Peugeot."
> 
> Thank Pie Jesu for that Â


The insurance is too much !!!!! Â *lol*

She earnt Â£1.5 million last year !

Damian


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

and on the programme about Bobby Robson last night it was obvious the TT was well liked by Newcastle Footballers....


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

;D Correct... I live in Newcastle and 3 players have them ..

Keiron Dyer . He had a 
AMD55 CRASHED THAT . 
Ferrari Mondea CRASHED THAT

NOW HAS A T.T.

JAMAINE JANUS 
ANDY GRIFFIN

ALAN SHEARER IS SPONSERED BY JAG SO HE GETS A NEW ONE..

BOBBY ROBSONS HATES THE PLAYERS TO HAVE FLASH CARS.. THEREFORE MOST OF THEM HAVE MERCS HE HE !!!


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

> Charlotte Church -- now 17 and about to take driving lessons -- told Radio One DJ Chris Moyles her top car would be a "lush" Audi TT.
> 
> But she added: "The insurance is too much so I'm getting a Peugeot."
> 
> Thank Pie Jesu for that Â


I think she deserves one.....a shag that is


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> I think she deserves one.....a shag that is


But shes got a moustache ;D


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

as for jack ryder saw him and that Kim woman he married in sainsburys st albans shopping. they drove a BMW X5. What a nightmare she was.. 'jay get that....jay get this....jaaaaaay have you got that...jaaaaaay" She was playing up to the other shoppers...if i was Jay I could have hit her (sorry its not normally in my nature..but she drove me mad....i feel sorry for jaaay!)


----------

